# IHS refunded



## CA Belfast (Dec 8, 2015)

Can someone please help. I have checked by bank account and the heath surcharge I paid for my wifes settlement visa has been refunded today- I've had to call her in Turkey and break the news. Its looks pretty certain to me thats its been refused.

Any help please / this is the worst thing in life. I have spent thousands on this application. I'm embarrassed to be a UK citizen


----------



## chicgeek (Jan 4, 2013)

CA Belfast said:


> Can someone please help. I have checked by bank account and the heath surcharge I paid for my wifes settlement visa has been refunded today- I've had to call her in Turkey and break the news. Its looks pretty certain to me thats its been refused.
> 
> Any help please / this is the worst thing in life. I have spent thousands on this application. I'm embarrassed to be a UK citizen


I was refused for a family visa. It's devastating but there is potential for hope. You may be able to appeal, depending on the reasons they give.

I suggest:

Wait for your application to come back to you. Read the reason for the ECO's decision and *post it word-for-word in this thread*. It may be something that can be resolved on appeal and we may be able to advise.
If you and your wife want to meet up in the meanwhile, I suggest doing so in a neutral country. My partner and took a couple of weeks in Berlin while my appeal was being considered and it was a good distraction.
Take deep breaths.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can't do anything until refusal is confirmed by getting your documents back and you read the refusal letter.


----------



## CA Belfast (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you both. It feels like the worst night of my life. I feel so let down by my own government.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Hold your horses. There is such thing as a mistake or misunderstanding, so not all is lost. Wait until you get your documents back before you give vent to your anger and frustrations.


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi 
Sorry to hear about your refusal
What is your visa application timeline and how long did you have to wait until you noticed the refund in your account ?


----------



## CA Belfast (Dec 8, 2015)

Around 60 days. The payment was refunded yesterday at the same time her passport was made available. I can't tell you how deep this cut is. My wife wants to start a family


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm so so sorry for your refusal. You must be devastated. Do you know the exact reasons for refusal. It would help if you type out the refusal letter as the Moderators can advise you of your next steps.I'm so worried now myself as i am still waiting. They have made a decision but haven't yet heard anything.


----------



## CA Belfast (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm a mess TBH. I ticked all the boxes. I just called my wife and the offie in Izmir is closed for lunch so I still don't know the reason. I wish you the best really.

I'm down about £5K on the back of this / feels like it isn't real


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ok please do post the exact reason for refusal as soon as you know as the Moderators will be able to advise you of your next steps.Did you get an email from UKVI advising you that the IHS was refunded? When was your application date and biometrics appointment? they should have sent your spouse a letter with reasons for ?????.Seems so disheartening this whole process.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear... I know it's impossible not to be devastated, but as Joppa says, mistakes are made sometimes, and even if it was denied, you can appeal. There will be a way forward for you. Don't lose hope!


----------



## CA Belfast (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you all for your comments. I now have the refusal letter and it would suggest that I am missing some documents.

My wife is sending over the original appeal document via UPS today


----------



## CA Belfast (Dec 8, 2015)

="<a href="http://photobucket.com/"... REFUSAL OF ENTRY CLEARANCE page 2.jpg"/></a>


----------



## chicgeek (Jan 4, 2013)

Your links are a bit broken, but it looks like you were missing some documents regarding self-employment. This is similar to the reason we were refused for our visa two years ago and we were able to provide sufficient evidence on appeal. You also appear to have missing documentation about your accommodation. As I said, there is hope.

My advice: go through the required document point by point as the ECO has done. Provide anything you missed or thoroughly explain why you cannot provide certain documents.

As an example, here is the letter and list I submitted with our (successful) appeal:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...t-unmarried-partner-appeal-self-employed.html

_It should be noted that my sponsor's situation was more complicated than most, having a new company and having worked in two countries over the period_


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

CA Belfast said:


> ="<a href="http://photobucket.com/"... REFUSAL OF ENTRY CLEARANCE page 2.jpg"/></a>


This link is unavailable.

Try to scan in the refusal letter, or type it out exactly.


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi 
When was your application submitted and what was the date of the biometrics appointment??
Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

[Redacted, OP deleted the image from the link]


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

CA Belfast said:


> ="<a href="http://photobucket.com/"... REFUSAL OF ENTRY CLEARANCE page 2.jpg"/></a>


Try this link...


(Photobucket links _can_ and _are_ finicky/difficult to work with sometimes... I've had my own problems posting pics on websites other than this one)


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Looks like you have not provided:

- Statement of accounts SA300 or SA 302

- Proof of Registration of company with HMRC

ONE of the following requirements, *where applicable:*

Audited annual accounts
Unaudited annual accounts
Certificate of VAT
Franchise Agreement

Also, no proof/evidence of suitable accommodation.


----------



## CA Belfast (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks again everyone for your help - Sorry I wasn't able to share that link correctly. Thanks

Crawford you quite correct. I have the property documentation in hand and have contacted my accountant regarding the rest. I foolishly overlooked the company element of my 'Self Employed' declared income.

I had a complete melt down until my wife finally emailed me the refusal letter. So with chicgeek's very good advice I am commencing the appeal. I have successfully appealed a visa before but this was just a holiday one. It was my wife first.

Hopefully I can overturn this and have a mini xmas with misses next year


----------



## CA Belfast (Dec 8, 2015)

guapa15 said:


> Hi
> When was your application submitted and what was the date of the biometrics appointment??
> Thanks


The application was submitted on the 21st of September and she had her Biometrics on the 9th of October. 

She received the email stating that a decision had be made on Monday 07/12/15 and her passport was made available yesterday 08/12/15. I noticed the refunded payment yesterday evening. 

This is her fifth visa application. The four previous were holiday visas awarded with no issues bar the first which was given on appeal


----------



## CA Belfast (Dec 8, 2015)

Just to briefly update this I have now taken the SA300 and printed it from my HRMC online account


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

So will you be applying for an administrative appeal? Or will you have to attend an oral hearing? I believe oral hearings do take a long time.


----------



## CA Belfast (Dec 8, 2015)

Aisha79 said:


> So will you be applying for an administrative appeal? Or will you have to attend an oral hearing? I believe oral hearings do take a long time.


At this stage I believe I will apply for administrative appeal. I will resubmit all the financial documents listed including those previously provided.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

What is the process of this?


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ok thanks for getting back to me
Best of luck with your appeal! I'm sure you'll be successful next time


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

CA Belfast said:


> Aisha79 said:
> 
> 
> > So will you be applying for an administrative appeal? Or will you have to attend an oral hearing? I believe oral hearings do take a long time.
> ...


Sorry for so many questions, but is administrative appeal paper hearing?


----------



## CA Belfast (Dec 8, 2015)

Aisha79 said:


> Sorry for so many questions, but is administrative appeal paper hearing?


Yes a paper hearing. I am in two minds weather to request the oral and attended myself but given the nature of the refusal I would hope just the correct documentation will suffice.

Its difficult knowing when you really only have one shot at it.


----------



## CA Belfast (Dec 8, 2015)

Quick update,

The original settlement decision was overturned last week on the 8th of March and my wife received a request to present her passport to the Istanbul consulate today.

The last few months have really taken a toll on our marriage and I fully sympathise with anyone going through this process. With the possibility of leaving the EU and the daily 'Migrant' headlines I fear this process will only get harder.

Thankfully this is now over - I want to thank everyone for their support and I am more than happy to help anyone else who is in this process.

And don't brother with the paid phone line via UK Visas & Immigration (£1.37 PM) they don't deal with Appeals


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

Congratulations!! What was the reason for refusal and what is your timeline?


----------

